# HDMI 1.3 or 1.4 cable?



## TwoCables

By the way:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10240










But I don't know the answer.


----------



## bigal1542

That looks good, is that a reputable site? + REP

anyone know the answers from above?


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
That looks good, is that a reputable site? + REP

anyone know the answers from above?

monoprice is a great site ordered from them many times.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
That looks good, is that a reputable site? + REP

anyone know the answers from above?

It's just as reputable as like Newegg or some other sites like that.

Besides, if I were not 100% certain about it, then I wouldn't have posted it.


----------



## SteelTrepid

Many orders to MonoPrice, highly recommend it.

Depends on the price. I would say to go with 1.4 so you are compatible for future devices. Right now though it really depends on what your TV and Laptop support, probably 1.3. The 1.4 would be compatible and would work plus it gives you better compatibility for future devices you use it on.


----------



## Rixon

If the price difference is not a large amount from 1.3 to 1.4, you might as well get the 1.4 to future proof yourself and possibly more bandwidth and quality later on.


----------



## dude guy bro

if you want the best hdmi cable, get a high flex Belden Bonded-Pair cable from BJC: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/

otherwise, monoprice is choice.


----------



## Brian_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dude guy bro* 
if you want the best hdmi cable, get a high flex Belden Bonded-Pair cable from BJC: http://www.bluejeanscable.com/

otherwise, monoprice is choice.

i thought all hdmi cables performed the same?!


----------



## kasuza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Hey guys and gals,

I am looking for a new HDMI cable and noticed that they have 1.4 HDMI cables out now. It looks like they carry more bandwidth and other things that are way over my head. I will be using it to connect my laptop (which is 1080p) to HDTV's (both for games and movies). I had a 1.3 cable but lost it. I did notice that sometimes the HDTV would flicker due to something wrong with refresh rates I am guessing. Would it be better to go with a 1.3 or 1.4 cable? Price is not really an option, because on amazon.com there are a ton of each kind under 10 bucks. Is the 1.4 cable backwards compatible with all of the 1.3 stuff?

Thank you for your help.

You only need HDMI 1.4 for 3D movies and HDMI 1.4 is backward compatible with HDMI1.3 input on your HDTV. Flicker problem only occurs when you have defective HDTV (main board inside TV) or bad HDMI cable. HDMI 1.4 is future-proof.


----------



## Liselotte

http://hometheater.about.com/od/home.../hdmifacts.htm

very informative

also buy cables from monoprice.


----------



## bigal1542

Awesome. Thank you everyone for all your help!

So I am looking at the monoprice cables and more than lost. What would be a great cable. Price isn't huge as long as its below 20 bucks or so. I am looking for around 10+ ft. The better the quality the more happy I will be


----------



## SteelTrepid

I think these would be fine for you:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

If you really wanted to go with thicker cables, this one looks good too:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brian_* 
i thought all hdmi cables performed the same?!

This is true, however (and unfortunately), the build quality of the cable is still very important and can directly affect a cable's performance. :/

Besides, the cables at MonoPrice.com are top-of-the-line cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigal1542* 
Awesome. Thank you everyone for all your help!

So I am looking at the monoprice cables and more than lost. What would be a great cable. Price isn't huge as long as its below 20 bucks or so. I am looking for around 10+ ft. The better the quality the more happy I will be









SteelTrepid is correct that the cables in the *28AWG HDMI High Speed Certified Male to Male Cables* category (the 2nd section down of colored cables) are the perfect choice. So here are the best choices, all of them being 10ft cables located in the aforementioned category (all for $5.45 before shipping too!):

Black
Blue
Green
Orange
Purple
Red
White
Yellow
The two HDMI cables directly beneath this category (the black 12-foot and 15-foot cables) are the same as these colored ones, except they're for people who need just a little bit more than 10 feet. The rest of the cables are for specialized installations, such as In-Wall Installations. This even includes the 4-foot 24AWG cable. These cables (starting with the cables 26AWG cables) are for Do-It-Yourself installers, or for professional installers.

I can personally vouch for the high quality of these cables: I bought my parents the same 10ft that I'm recommending here, and it is indeed a top-of-the-line cable. Since I'm a geek, I actually just sat there and admired the cable for a few minutes before plugging it into their stuff. But in my defense, it's a high quailty cable, and I like taking a few moments to appreciate a really well-made product. I did the same thing with my EP45-UD3P (and I'm still doing it 2Â½ weeks later).


----------



## bigal1542

Just ordered one. Thanks guys!


----------



## sccr64472

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brian_* 
i thought all hdmi cables performed the same?!

Nope, the longer the distance, the more important the quality becomes. I actually had to return an HDMI cable because my tv couldn't lock onto full 1080p with it. I bought a nicer one and voila!


----------



## TONYSALEM78

I have both 1.3,1.4 and see no difference imo


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccr64472* 
Nope, the longer the distance, the more important the quality becomes. I actually had to return an HDMI cable because my tv couldn't lock onto full 1080p with it. I bought a nicer one and voila!

yep. BUT never ever buy Monster. Blue Jeans Cable is one of the best brands for HDMI. If you like best bang for buck then Monoprice cables will do you fine. IIRC 1.4 only adds ethernet capabilities. I highly doubt you need 1.4


----------



## Mr Bear

I find HDMi cables cheaper at amazon than monoprice. As cheap as hdmi cables are if the 1.4's arent close then just go for 1.3a


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Bear* 
I find HDMi cables cheaper at amazon than monoprice. As cheap as hdmi cables are if the 1.4's arent close then just go for 1.3a

Even though they're cheaper, the quality of the cable could be quite inferior to the cables at MonoPrice.com (instead of being equal).


----------

